# Cat Attack



## cush1705 (Jan 21, 2009)

Can anyone please advise? My loving neutered tom has attacked me causing some real damage. He found an artery at 5 am and I was forced to call my daughter for help. I was asleep and I did wonder if he had been dreaming. I was awakened with him wound round around my arm with teeth and claws well embedded. I know this may sound crazy, but it was in fact a very bright full moon. Could there be a connection? Do cats dream?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry if this sounds like I'm trying to be funny but are you sure you didn't roll on him in your sleep. I have been bitten by my little female cat for rolling onto her. Did he stop on his own or did you have to pull him off? as she stopped as soon as she got me to move off her.


----------



## cush1705 (Jan 21, 2009)

No, I am sure I didn't roll on him. I was sleeping more or less in recovery position with my right arm in front of me. I awoke and his face was very close to me with huge eyes staring at me. He dropped off immediately and leapt off the bed.


----------



## Sekhmet (Jan 21, 2009)

I have read one other story like this and the cat in question was suffering from schizophrenia. The cat I read about attacked its owner, very viciously, completely out of the blue and for no reason, much like yours has. I do believe that cats dream but I personally dont think a bad dream would cause a full on attack like that. Have a chat with your vet as your cat may be suffering from some kind of mental disorder, behavioural problems, servere stress or maybe he was just having a mad moment. Keep us posted!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Not sure what coursed him to do it but I think it would be safer if you shut him out of your bedroom at night from now on.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

My first rescue attacked my badly twice while i was asleep the first time i had 8 stitches in my foot and i presumed i had kicked her so let it go the second time she attacked my face and caught my eye and my nose i had 6 stitches in my face, i thought maybe i had rolled on her but my partner at the time told me I hadn't moved all night and she'd just gone for me so she had to sleep on the landing after that,
I never know what caused it but i didn't risk her in my room at night again x


----------



## Sabrina Mali and Brecon (Jan 29, 2009)

My 6mth old tomcat, Brecon, is in being neutered today as he has become very vicious and Im hoping this might calm him down! He will attack unprovoked, e.g - I can be asleep, reading, on the phone and he will be at the end of the bed asleep when he will suddenly run at me and attack!
Sometimes it starts with when he is being fussed - he wants to lick my hand and basically suckle and chew my fingers which i try to discourage, and if i pull away my hand he attacks - teeth and claws sunk in to the extent I have had to ask my bf/housemates to help me remove him before :S 

I will post whether the neutering calms him down, but as yours is already neutered maybe it would be an idea to keep him out of the room from now on? If this is really out of character for him, maybe u were dreaming and twitched or moved and he pounced - remember cats like to hunt at night so maybe he just thought your arm/hand moved and thus was something to attack? Im sorry if this is just unhelpful waffle lol!


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

oh dear is it possibly your hand was twitching in your sleep?
Even so i could never imagine mine doing serious damage 
sorry i dont have any advice


----------



## cush1705 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you all so much for yor replies. At least I know I am not the only idiot who keeps 'wild' animals in the house! I've tried keeping him out of my bedroom without much success. The noise was quite unbelievable, plus the scratching at the carpet and then jumping up and down at the handle. Had to give that up. Have tried pushing him off the bed and that works until I start to drift off and feel him creeping back on. He has previously attacked my feet, obviously I suppose I have been twitching them, but they have thankfully been under the duvet, so I am now tryiong to make sure I am covered at all times with no limbs sticking out! Joote, I have to sat my Henry is so much like your black and white cat except that Henry has a pink nose. Thanks again everyone. Hope I'm not back on the same subject.


----------

